# Jetta GLI 2013 vs Ford Fusion 2013 2.0l ecoboost



## lvalkyrie (Aug 29, 2013)

First of all, hi, this is my first post in your forums.

I have found some really good posts about VW cars here that made me go to try the 2013 Jetta GLI.

This is my situation... I am 27 years old, and got enough money to get my "first" (as I had some old car inheritances) new car, and for about the money I have (and all the cars I tested), am deciding between the Jetta GLI and the Fusion SE Luxury 2.0l ecoboost (as its called on Mexico, it has leather interiors, no navi or sunroof)

The question is, on the long run (as I intend to have this car for atleast 6-8 years) which car will give me the best overall experience on those years? thanks for your time.


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

Of course being a VW forum you will hear GLI as the primary choice 

I have not driven the Fusion but for my taste it is a little too big. The GLI is pretty good in size and handling. If you do not insist on having a sedan, I would also try the GTI.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

Concerning reliability, there isn't really much difference between Ford and VW, these days. The GLI engine has been out long enough that most weak spots have been addressed. The engine might need a carbon deposit cleaning once, lifetime - which is really not a big issue.

The GLI will handle better than the Fusion. The GLI is also available with a MT (the Fusion not, in the US), which gets better mileage, is less expensive to buy and to maintain. The GLI's automatic transmission is the DSG, which is sportier than conventional ATs, and comes with paddle shifters.

I think the Fusion looks pretty hot, though. It's a midsize car, so technically, it's one size bigger than the Jetta (in the real world, not quite, since the Jetta has huge backseat space and a huge trunk for a compact).

I think both are good cars, depends on what your preferences are. If you want a sporty midsize sedan, you may also want to look at the Accord V6 coupe or the Mazda 6.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

Both nice cars,but consider the Acura TSX as well for fantastic reliability,and build quality.


----------



## lvalkyrie (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! I'll let you know about my choice, today Vw is going to lend me the gli for 3 hours to try it.


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

lvalkyrie said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I'll let you know about my choice, today Vw is going to lend me the gli for 3 hours to try it.


Cool to have it for an extended time. Will you have a chance to get the Fusion for such a time as well?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

anthonymindel said:


> Both nice cars,but consider the Acura TSX as well for fantastic reliability,and build quality.


Would you want to be seen in a car that looks like that? :screwy:


----------



## dapper_justin (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuk American cars


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have not driven the Fusion but for my taste it is a little too big. The GLI is pretty good in size and handling. If you do not insist on having a sedan, I would also try the GTI.


Yes, the Fusion is a very large car, especially for the roads in México. I think the Jetta GLI fits better, and it is more fun to drive.

The GTI is a great car, but very expensive in México, since it is built in Wolfsburg. The Jetta GLI is locally produced in Puebla, and therefore has a price advantage.

:beer:


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

lvalkyrie said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I'll let you know about my choice, today Vw is going to lend me the gli for 3 hours to try it.


Valkyrie will let us know who will live and die, in this battle _of cars_.


----------



## lvalkyrie (Aug 29, 2013)

Ford also lent me the car for 2 hours, there's so much diffrent that I can't compare them, only the price is about the same here on mexico.

The GLI is a wonder to drive, The suspension fells stuck to the ground and I liked the DSG transmission on the test model, felt good on city cruising speed, and on highway it shone with quick acceleration, great breaking (a review on internet said that the brakes weren't all great, didn't have a problem with them), and the audio was great (I don't know if it has fender audio, the brochure just says "8 speakers setup") , lastly the size felt really good and the leather seats (no leatherette for gli in mexico) werena bit small but really comfortable, didnt move an inch on turns)

Now, on to the fusion, the first thing I thought was that it felt like a slower version of my first car, a 97 grand marquis; the suspension buffered a lot of the rough roads (and on mexico we have a lot of those), the car felt big, inside and outside, wich is not really a bad thing as I'm changing from an old nissan xtrail suv. The acceleration with the 2.0 was really good, almost the same as on the gli, but you cant really feel the speed on this car, you may be goig 40 or 100 and depending on the road you feel the same. It isn't as nimble as the jetta on the turns, it feels a lot heavier on them, the lesther seats were really comfortable, not as quite as "tailored" as on the GLI, it has a lot of technology, dual screens up front, one big 8" incher on the middle (the RSD510 on the gli does about the same stuff only on one screen), and mine had updated myford touch and on those two hours didn't had an issue with my phone or my full 16gb usb plugged in. (Forgot to mention that I used a full 16gb SD card on the gli without issue) the audio was good but not as good thaton the GLI.

I'm going to buy the Jetta GLI on monday, both are great cars and lastly it al come to preferences, between the size of the car and how will you use it, I loved the nimble handling on the Jetta, it just woudn't compare, and don't really need the extra size of the ford fusion.

(Also the steering wheel on the GLI is the best of all the cars I tried deliberating before getting to these last two)


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

Great decision!


----------

